# Antsy Customers



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

Is this happening to you too? We've had a bunch of customers call to see "How thing's are going" or "when do you think that timothy will be ready" or "let us know when you start cutting" and "The weather forecast doesn't look very good, do you have any hay down?" In every case these folks are fishing around to see if "their" hay is getting rained on, so they can get "their" hay somewhere else. My side of the conversations go something like this: " yes I check the weather, yes I know it has been raining, yes it does look like a tough hay year, yes I do have hay down, about 25 acres, yes it has been rained on, and we cutthat field for our cattle because we're about out of feed (not for your horses so relax already). The timothy isn't ready so I haven't cut any yet, the orchard grass is ready but I can't cut it because it is raining, Yes, I know it has been raining- no, I really haven't cut any timothy yet, only some rye/fescue/orchard mix, yes i remember your horses don't like fescue, yes I know the weather forecast isn't very good, yes it has been cold and rainy, and no I really have not cut any timothy, yes I know you said you need 16 tons (yeah yeah, same thing you said last year, but you only bought 4 tons and complained about the price, and that the bales were too heavy), and so on. . .


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Another reminder why when you meet a woman with a horse, walk away.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

enos said:


> Another reminder why when you meet a woman with a horse, walk away.


Amen, I'd suggest running and be sure to burn any bridges you cross as well.


----------



## Grunex Land Clearing (May 1, 2010)

it would seem to me that if there are those out there that are so worried about your crop, then they should at least learn to read a forage analysis to be sure they are getting a decent feed instead of hasseling ya.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

enos said:


> Another reminder why when you meet a woman with a horse, walk away.


Heck, that describes most of my customers....I don't mind them at all. Charge them for boarding the horse, charge them for feeding the horse, charge them for taking them to shows, charge them for selling their horse and charge them for finding them a nicer one........After a while you learn to just tune some of them out.


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Heck, that describes most of my customers....I don't mind them at all. Charge them for boarding the horse, charge them for feeding the horse, charge them for taking them to shows, charge them for selling their horse and charge them for finding them a nicer one........After a while you learn to just tune some of them out.


You have to respect that!!
When you think about it at least we hay marketers are lucky enough to have options of who we deal with. These boarding stable owners are stuck with dealing with horse owners all day, every day.


----------

